# Tattoo Help



## BornToLooze (May 17, 2012)

Well I got the idea from JStraitiff's thread, but I've been trying to think of what to get to finish mine. This is what I've got so far







I want something kinda old school Sailor Jerryish or gearhead looking, you know with the engine and me being a mechanic and all that, but so far I'm drawing a blank on what I should get. I was wanting something to cover my whole upper arm. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## JStraitiff (May 17, 2012)

You want one piece to cover the upper arm or a few things together to cover that area? If you wanna keep with the old school vibe you could go with something to combine engines with old school elements such as ships, sparrows, anchors, cards, hearts. But really its about the color scheme and art style rather than the images themselves for old school. 

What if you turned it into a piece with an engine/car taken apart so car parts are laying around all over.

This ones got some of the elements im talking about 





You could make a mechanical heart or like partly bionic sparrow or an old clipper ship with gears sticking out of it. Then of course throw in a pinup girl with a wrench and welding mask


----------

